
Apple Working on iPhone Nano?  - lotusleaf1987
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20110210/apple-working-on-iphone-nano/
======
manish_chhabra
I dont think nano iphone would be success! Instead they should try to make
their current line of iphones bit cheaper to compete with other android based
smart phones.

